# 

## leshqo

Cześć 

Za niecały miesiąc zamykać będę stan surowy otwarty w moim domu i na tym etapie zamierzam we własnym zakresie zainstalować i skonfigurować system alarmowy. Zakup wszystkich elementów zamierzam podzielić na dwa etapy. Pierwszy teraz, kiedy zakupię kręgosłup systemu wraz z niezbędnymi elementami oraz etap drugi podczas wykończenia, kiedy to zakupiona zostanie reszta urządzeń. Chodzi o to by nie kupować teraz urządzeń, które potrzebne mi będą dopiero za około 2/3 lata i wykorzystać te pieniądze na ważniejsze obecnie rzeczy, ale również by elementy zakupione teraz można było wykorzystać bez problemu później. 

Co zamierzam osiągnąć aktualnie
 5 czujek na parter (otwarta przestrzeń + garaż) 1 czujka przy centralce na strychu kontrakton w drzwiach wejściowych i garażowych sterowanie bramą garażową (Hormann + wsparcie SMS) uzbrajanie i rozbrajanie oraz sprawdzenie stanu alarmu za pomocą SMS pełna konfiguracja alarmu poprzez Ethernet integracja z firmą ochroniarską 
Co zamierzam osiągnąć docelowo (wszystko powyższe +) 
 sterowanie oświetleniem (wyłączenie świateł w domu po uzbrojeniu alarmu, sterowanie oświetleniem przed domem w nocy poprzez czujnik światła) sterowanie elektrozaworem z wodą (+ wsparcie SMS) sterowanie systemem nawadniania (kalendarz / ręcznie wzbudzanie / czujnik wilgotności) sterowanie bramą wjazdową na posesję (+ wsparcie SMS) podłączenie kontraktonów we wszystkich oknach podłączenie dodatkowych czujek ruchu podłączenie czujników gazu, pożaru czy temperatury sterowanie klimatyzacją (minimum włączenie/wyłączenie) sterowanie roletami (opuszczenie przy włączeniu alarmu + wspracie SMS dla podnoszenia i opuszczenia) 
Przez wsparcie SMS rozumiem kontrolę oraz gdzie to sensowne sprawdzenie stanu. 

Elementy które zamierzam kupić teraz by pokryć pierwszy etap (budżet 3k pln) 
 centralka Satel Integra 128 WRL obudowa OPU-3P wraz z antenami i transformatorem TR60VA sygnalizator Satel SP-4006R akumulator Alarmtec 18Ah 12V 2 piloty Satel APT-100 6 czujek BOSCH PIR BPR2-W12 SATEL ETHM-1 PLUS 3 kontraktony Satel K-1 oraz 1 B-3A
Poniżej obrazek prezentujący jak zamierzam umieścić czujki i kontraktony.



Co ważne chcę je zainstalować aktualnie tylko na parterze. Sama centralka natomiast umieszczona będzie wraz ze swoją czujką w szczycie dachu na "strychu". Co również istotne, ścianek działowych na chwilę obecną na parterze nie ma, występują tylko dwa słupy zaznaczone na żółto i duża otwarta przestrzeń. Czerwone kreski to propozycje umieszczenia czujek, a zielone kontraktonów. Część właściwa budynku to kwadrat o boku 10 metrów. 

Poniżej moje pytania i wątpliwości (kolejność przypadkowa) 
 Wybrałem system oparty niemal w całości o rozwiązania firmy Satel. Z tego co przeczytałem jest to dobra jakość w dobrej cenie. Z informacji które zdobyłem, proponowane czujki Bosch to aktualnie jedna z lepszych i najbardziej niezawodnych pozycji, zwłaszcza w kwestii fałszywych alarmów. Czy 3 czujki wystarczą na pokrycie parteru w proponowanej formie? Czy Integra 128 WRL pokryje moje docelowe potrzeby o których pisałem powyżej? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że docelowo będę potrzebował Satel INT-E, INT-O, czu INT-IORS) Cały czas zastanawiam się czy nie korzystniej wziąć Integrę 128 Plus + moduł GSM-4. Cenowo niewiele więcej. Z tego co wyczytałem plusami tego rozwiązania są: wsparcie powiadomień email oraz większy dostępny prąd, minusem natomiast brak wsparcia sterowania tak dużą ilością urządzeń poprzez SMS (tylko 3?). Na pewno zależy mi na dokładnej identyfikacji źródła alarmu. ABAX ... kto wie, może w przyszłości wykorzystam. Czy pilot APT-100 daje możliwość przypisania dowolnej funkcji do dowolnego klawisza w Integrze no i najważniejsze czy komunkacja pomiędzy tymi urządzeniami jest bezpieczna? Zakładam, że posiadając moduł Ethernet i prawidłowo podłączone podzespoły wszystko co chcę osiągnąć zrobię przy pomocy komputera i oprogramowania DLOADX Aktualnie nie przewiduję manipulatora. Konfigurację chcę zrobić przez PC. 350 pln za prosty LED, który się upaskudzi podczas prac to IMO wyrzucone pieniądze, zwłaszcza że docelowo planuję coś z ekranem dotykowym, czego teraz na pewno nie powieszę.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Wybrałem system oparty niemal w całości o rozwiązania firmy Satel. Z tego co przeczytałem jest to dobra jakość w dobrej cenie.


Tak jak już wiele razy napisano, Satel sprawdza się dobrze jako alarm i tylko alarm. Wybierz sobie inny system do zarządzania domem i jedynie pobieraj stany czujek.




> Z informacji które zdobyłem, proponowane czujki Bosch to aktualnie jedna z lepszych i najbardziej niezawodnych pozycji, zwłaszcza w kwestii fałszywych alarmów.


Nie ma czegoś takiego, że ta czy inna firma jest fajna. Musisz mieć model czujki. Warto jest odrzucać te co mają jeden PIRoelement.




> Czy 3 czujki wystarczą na pokrycie parteru w proponowanej formie?


Brakuje czujki w gabinecie, a to idealne miejsce na włam. Tam to i pasuje pod dachem tarasu dać dualną zewnętrzną.





> Cały czas zastanawiam się czy nie korzystniej wziąć Integrę 128 Plus + moduł GSM-4. Cenowo niewiele więcej. Z tego co wyczytałem plusami tego rozwiązania są: wsparcie powiadomień email oraz większy dostępny prąd, minusem natomiast brak wsparcia sterowania tak dużą ilością urządzeń poprzez SMS (tylko 3?). Na pewno zależy mi na dokładnej identyfikacji źródła alarmu. ABAX ... kto wie, może w przyszłości wykorzystam.


INT-ETHM 2 pozwala na użycie aplikacji na telefon. Masz normalny manipulator w apce + dodatkowe listy ze stanem czujek, zdarzeń i oczywiście konfigurowalne pushe na wybrane zdarzenia. Działa bardzo fajnie, moim zdaniem lepsze od SMSów o ile masz stały internet. 
http://www.satel.pl/pl/product/845/




> Aktualnie nie przewiduję manipulatora. Konfigurację chcę zrobić przez PC. 350 pln za prosty LED, który się upaskudzi podczas prac to IMO wyrzucone pieniądze, zwłaszcza że docelowo planuję coś z ekranem dotykowym, czego teraz na pewno nie powieszę.


To na czas budowy aplikacja w telefonie jest idealna.

----------


## APZ

Właśnie instalator odpalił nam alarm Satel WRL128 + Ethernet. 
Na początku wymyślałem podobnie jak Ty. Przeszło mi.
Policz sobie ile potrzebujesz sprzętu aby zrealizować sobie to co założyłeś. A później zobacz jakie będziesz miał możliwości sterowania tymi wszystkimi bajerami przez telefon. Wartość użytkowa tej aplikacji jest szczerze mówiąc mierna. Mnie nic więcej niż alarm, sterowanie roletami i cwu nie jest potrzebne więc pozostałem przy satelu. Gdybym chciał zrealizować połowę twoich założeń poszedłbym w fibaro lub coś podobnego

----------


## leshqo

Dzięki Panowie.



> Tak jak już wiele razy napisano, Satel sprawdza się dobrze jako alarm i tylko alarm. Wybierz sobie inny system do zarządzania domem i jedynie pobieraj stany czujek.


Polecasz coś konkretnego? Dlaczego Satel się tu nie sprawdzi? Nie chciałbym wydać fortuny na Fibaro, zwłaszcza, że to o czym mówię to raczej proste sygnały sterowane za pomocą sms/apka/timer



> Brakuje czujki w gabinecie, a to idealne miejsce na włam. Tam to i pasuje pod dachem tarasu dać dualną zewnętrzną.


Tak jak pisałem, nie mam aktualnie ścianek działowych, a to znaczy, że cały parter jest otwartą przestrzenią i w takim przypadku 2 czujki łapią gabinet. Czy to jednak za duża przestrzeń?



> INT-ETHM 2 pozwala na użycie aplikacji na telefon. Masz normalny manipulator w apce + dodatkowe listy ze stanem czujek, zdarzeń i oczywiście konfigurowalne pushe na wybrane zdarzenia. Działa bardzo fajnie, moim zdaniem lepsze od SMSów o ile masz stały internet.


Wszystko się zgadza, stały internet także będę miał, ale ...
 Żadna firma monitorująca raczej nie polega na powiadomieniach push Appka świetna sprawa, ale jaką mam pewność, że będzie działała za 5 lat na androidzie dajmy na to 11, lub też innym nowym medium. Aktualnie zależy mi, by mieć oba rozwiązania




> Policz sobie ile potrzebujesz sprzętu aby zrealizować sobie to co założyłeś. A później zobacz jakie będziesz miał możliwości sterowania tymi wszystkimi bajerami przez telefon. Wartość użytkowa tej aplikacji jest szczerze mówiąc mierna. Mnie nic więcej niż alarm, sterowanie roletami i cwu nie jest potrzebne więc pozostałem przy satelu. Gdybym chciał zrealizować połowę twoich założeń poszedłbym w fibaro lub coś podobnego


Które z moich założeń, są takie problematyczne dla tej centralki? Na moją wiedzę wszystko się sprowadza, do kilku modułów INT-IORS. Nie wykluczone również, że być może część z moich założeń jeszcze się zmieni.

Na koniec Panowie nie odbierzcie mojej wypowiedzi, jako upieranie się przy swoim. Zwyczajnie chcę rozwiać swoje wątpliwości. Z tego co się orientowałem, Fibaro wychodzi delikatnie to ujmując drogo, tymczasem wszystko co potrzebuję, to kilka czujników, timerów, wsparcie komunikacji i przekaźniki.

Dziś jeszcze doczytałem o rozwiązaniach opartych o WAGO KNX/PLC. Ktoś może się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie?

----------


## APZ

> Dzięki Panowie.
> 
> Polecasz coś konkretnego? Dlaczego Satel się tu nie sprawdzi? Nie chciałbym wydać fortuny na Fibaro, zwłaszcza, że to o czym mówię to raczej proste sygnały sterowane za pomocą sms/apka/timer
> 
> Tak jak pisałem, nie mam aktualnie ścianek działowych, a to znaczy, że cały parter jest otwartą przestrzenią i w takim przypadku 2 czujki łapią gabinet. Czy to jednak za duża przestrzeń?
> 
> Wszystko się zgadza, stały internet także będę miał, ale ...
>  Żadna firma monitorująca raczej nie polega na powiadomieniach push Appka świetna sprawa, ale jaką mam pewność, że będzie działała za 5 lat na androidzie dajmy na to 11, lub też innym nowym medium. Aktualnie zależy mi, by mieć oba rozwiązania
> 
> ...


Fibaro kosztuje to fakt. Czy zrobiłeś wycenę swojego systemu na fibaro. Czy wyceniłeś sobie satela. 
Satel też nie będzie za darmo jak policzysz wszystkie moduły do kupy do robi się ładna kwota. U mnie na same urządzenia około 5 000 zł a mam dużo mniej niż Ty dolicz robociznę. A na końcu porównaj efekt. 
Fibaro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UXKrjTGHig

Satel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPnzeBFXvYQ

Mam Satela i delikatnie mówiąc aplikacja nie zachęca do używania. Trzeba napisać dodatkowe makra do aplikacji aby chciało się zaglądać.
Masz już trochę tych funkcji na twoim miejscu dołożyłbym jeszcze minimum sterowanie cwu i kotłem. 
Gdybym miał dołożyć w tym momencie ze dwa tysiące to brałbym fibaro.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Polecasz coś konkretnego? Dlaczego Satel się tu nie sprawdzi? Nie chciałbym wydać fortuny na Fibaro, zwłaszcza, że to o czym mówię to raczej proste sygnały sterowane za pomocą sms/apka/timer


Fibaro jest radiowe, więc jak możesz po kablu to lepiej coś innego. Ja mogę napisać co mam sam. Satel alarm, automatyka na Loxone, wszystko komunikuje się poprzez magistralę KNXa. Generalnie warto robić system, który ma magistralę, bez tego jest bardzo dużo kabli.





> Tak jak pisałem, nie mam aktualnie ścianek działowych, a to znaczy, że cały parter jest otwartą przestrzenią i w takim przypadku 2 czujki łapią gabinet. Czy to jednak za duża przestrzeń?


Musisz zobaczyć w instrukcji czujki, jaki ma zasięg. Jednak w przypadku domu to raczej nie powinno być problemów. Generalnie czujki to grosze, dołożenie kolejnej nie jest wielkim kosztem. Zawsze wiesz czy załączył się alarm na jednej czy na większej liczbie czujek.





> Wszystko się zgadza, stały internet także będę miał, ale ...
>  Żadna firma monitorująca raczej nie polega na powiadomieniach push Appka świetna sprawa, ale jaką mam pewność, że będzie działała za 5 lat na androidzie dajmy na to 11, lub też innym nowym medium. Aktualnie zależy mi, by mieć oba rozwiązania


Firma ochroniarska i tak założy pewnie własny moduł do komunikacji GPRSa, apka jest dla Ciebie.W mojej ocenie jest bardzo wygodna, szczególnie jak nie mamy jeszcze manipulatora na budowie.
W żadnym systemie nie masz pewności o wiecznym wsparciu. Jednak Satel to nie firma krzak i można liczyć, że wsparcie będzie trwało dłużej. Obecna apka nadal działa z poprzednią wersją rozszerzenia ETHM i to nawet na dość starym firmware.

----------


## leshqo

Dziękuję za sugestie.

Reasumując, na chwilę obecną skoncentruję się tylko na alarmie opartym o Satel. Zastanowię się tylko nad centralką czy wybrać Integrę 128, czy jednak 128 WRL.

Zadzwonię też i upewnię się, bo jeżeli firma ochroniarska rzeczywiście wstawi swój moduł GPRS to może ograniczę się do 128 z modułem ETH i tak będę się komunikował

----------


## trais

Leshgo, ja ide tez w satela. Inteligetny dom na grentonie czy ampio to koszt 55-60tys.

Na satelu wydam hmm max 25-30 za calosc. Sterowanie podobne mi zaezy na roletach drzwiach wejsciowych i bramach obu plus alarm.
Interga 128 z modulem eth wystarczy mi a koszty o polowe mniejsze.
Podlewanie ogrodu oddzielny system z czyjnikami wilgotnosci.! :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

Temat Satela na forum był już poruszany setki razy. Nie robi się automatyki budynku na systemie alarmowym. Powód jest prosty, to tykająca bomba zegarowa. System całkowicie scentralizowany bez jakichkolwiek zabezpieczeń na wypadek awarii centrali. I nawet jakby był to system najbardziej bezawaryjny na świecie, to jak po latach uszkodzi Ci się centrala to leży Ci cały dom, nie działa nic. Ale nie jest. Ostatnio z awaryjnością Integry jest bardzo ciekawie. Poczytaj sobie forum elektrody albo zapytaj jakąkolwiek firmę zajmującą się zawodowo systemami alarmowymi ile w tym roku wymienili już central Integry. Inna sprawa to słaba i nielogiczna logika. Kolejna sprawa to nieporównywalnie mniejsze możliwości (np. w stosunku do Ampio czy KNX). 




> Leshgo, ja ide tez w satela. Inteligetny dom na grentonie czy ampio to koszt 55-60tys.
> 
> Na satelu wydam hmm max 25-30 za calosc. Sterowanie podobne mi zaezy na roletach drzwiach wejsciowych i bramach obu plus alarm.
> Interga 128 z modulem eth wystarczy mi a koszty o polowe mniejsze.
> Podlewanie ogrodu oddzielny system z czyjnikami wilgotnosci.!


Nie będę się kłócił bez wiedzy na temat konkretnych danych, ale podejrzewam że to nieprawda. Ponieważ sam system to zapewne zdecydowanie mniejsza część tej kwoty to cała reszta, czyli instalacja elektryczna, robocizna, kable, podłączenie modułów - wyjdą tyle samo. Napisz dokładnie ile obwodów i jakich chcesz sterować to napiszę ile dokładnie kosztować będą same moduły Ampio. Podejrzewam że różnica wyjdzie w paru tysiącach.

----------


## ksysju

> Interga 128 z modulem eth wystarczy mi a koszty o polowe mniejsze.
> Podlewanie ogrodu oddzielny system z czyjnikami wilgotnosci.!


Witam

Te czujniki wilgotności to jakieś somorobione  czy kupowane ?
Akurat mam sterowanie podlewaniem z integry czyli timery+czujnik deszczu.  Czujników wilgotności kilka lat wstecz nie znalazłem.

----------


## pcxelja

> Leshgo, ja ide tez w satela. Inteligetny dom na grentonie czy ampio to koszt 55-60tys.
> 
> Na satelu wydam hmm max 25-30 za calosc. Sterowanie podobne mi zaezy na roletach drzwiach wejsciowych i bramach obu plus alarm.
> Interga 128 z modulem eth wystarczy mi a koszty o polowe mniejsze.
> Podlewanie ogrodu oddzielny system z czyjnikami wilgotnosci.!


Moją automatykę budynkową oparłem na Satelu (11 rolet, 10 obiegów świetlnych).
Miesiąc temu wszystko zdemontowałem i "wypieprzyłem". Tyle to jest warte. Centralę wysłałem do serwisu - problem z pamięcią*Flash.
Na szczęście kupiłem tylko 6 ekspanderów bez paneli itp. Teraz kupiłem sprzęt firmy Grenton.
Jak w jednym i drugim przypadku płaciłem tylko za sprzęt, okablowanie, montaż programowanie było po mojej stronie.
Zauważyłem już kilka drobnych wad po stronie Grentona ale jest temat na osobny wątek.

Tak jak wspomnieli moi poprzednicy, sprawy alarmowe zostawmy jednej firmie a sprawy automatyki drugiej.

----------


## trais

Jesli ktos ma hajs jasne. Dla mnie podpiecie pod satela risco czy inny system rolet i dwoch bram nie jest problemem.
Placenie za grentona grubej kasy oczywiscie duzoooo wieksze mozliwosci ale jak ich nie potrzebuje.

Rolety x8, brama wjazdowa i garazowa i drzwi frontowe. Tyle. Satel inegra somfy tahoma po io lub rts tez spelni swoje funkcje.
A podlewanie ogrodu zrobie soboe z pelna automatyka za duzo mniejsze pianiedze tylko nie bede mial podpietego pod satela czy grentona czy ampio tylko automatyka ogrodowa jest na na tyle rozbudowana ze mlze funckjonowac sama. Czujniki wilgotnosci i wszystko samo gra.

----------


## trais

Jest czujnik wilgotnosci, dopiero bede to montowal wiec szukam opcji!

----------


## leshqo

Po krótkiej przerwie mogę napisać jak to wygląda aktualnie u mnie.

Satel zainstalowany i skonfigurowany (samodzielnie). Jako świeżak w temacie alarmów podzielę się z Wami swoimi wrażeniami. Montaż i podłączenie przebiegły bez większych problemów. Wszystko jest dobrze opisane w dokumentach Satela i na forach w sieci. Uprzedzając pytania czujki łączyłem w 2EOL/NC. Bardzo mi odpowiada sterowania z aplikacji na Androida poza domem, czy SMSami oraz powiadomienia SMS/Push. DLOADX zdalnie także jest OK. Przyznam jednak, że 2 dni walczyłem by podłączyć się z centralą przez Ethernet, dopiero reset ustawień i wszystko jeszcze raz pomogło. Najprawdopodobniej rozchodziło się o hasło do DLOADX, które manipulator pozwolił mi wpisać krótsze niż 12 znaków, co zrobiłem wpierw zamiast użyć hasła domyślnego. Zainwestowałem również we wspomniany manipulator, co by system mógł być wyłączony przez różnej maści pracowników jeżeli będzie taka potrzeba.

Jeżeli chodzi o minusy to ... DLOADX i jego przyjazność użytkownikowi i stabilność. Aplikacja wygląda jak ciosana toporem, rodem z Windows 98 i lubi się sporadycznie wysypać. I ja doskonale rozumiem, że to nie jest program, który ma wyglądać i podobać się pani Kasi czy Małgosi, jednak ... bez przesady. Tak zrobię w nim to co zrobić w muszę, niemniej w XXI wieku oczekuję czegoś więcej od podobno lidera branży (przynajmniej w PL)

Jeżeli natomiast o automatykę chodzi to poszukałem tu i tam i rzeczywiście tą funkcjonalność oprę o jakąś magistralę/PLC i tylko wybrane funkcjonalności będę wzbudzał z centrali alarmowej.

----------


## krosmk3

Posępne się pod temat. Mam centralkę Satel Integra i pod nią podpięte ekspandery int-iors do obsługi rolet. Do dziś wszystko działało ładnie natomiast dziś kilka expanderow nie puszcza napięcia na rolety. Jeśli chodzi o przekaźniki to wygląda że jest ok. Słychać że tykają zapala się też zielona lampka natomiast napięcie nie jest przekazywane dalej na rolety. Wyłączyłem napięcie od centrali i w całym domu nic nie pomogło odpisałem też zasilanie do expanderow też nie.pomoglo co może być z tym nie tak i jak można to spróbować naprawić?

----------


## domsat

krosmk3 - nie zdajesz sobie sprawy z mnogości przyczyn Twojego problemu, Zaproś alarmowca - rozwiąże to. Oczywiście zaraz odezwą się dyżurni odpowiadacze i będą "doradzali". Każdy z nich wtrąci swoje 3 grosze, ale nie sądzę, aby Ci to coś dało.

----------


## CityMatic

> ... co może być z tym nie tak i jak można to spróbować naprawić?


Sprawdź napięcie jakie wychodzi z zacisków wyjść po załączeniu INT IORS na rolety, Być może to rozmnożenie napięcia gdzieś się "straciło".
Nie napisałeś jak to jest sterowane czy tylko stykiem wewnętrznych przekaźników czy napięciem zasilania rolet ? Czy zasilanie rolet to 230V czy 12/24V może padł zasilacz obsługujący tą część rolet?
Na przyszłość - włączenie i wyłączenie samej centralki Satel-a niewiele pomoże, a może bardzo zaszkodzić(to nie Windows, że postawi się po niebieskim ekranie)

Napisz coś więcej, przede wszystkim to o co pytam czy np nie ma sterowania i z centralki i z przycisków(na zasadzie równoległości kanałów) Niekiedy gdy w  takim przypadku przycisk jest w pozycji "zamknij" sterowanie nie działa.

----------


## krosmk3

@domsat

Dziękuję za odpowiedź mam to na uwadze i nie chcę tam grzebać ale jeśli byłby jakiś prosty sposób to byłbym w stanie to zrobić sam chociażby dlatego, że w domu mam zrobioną elektrykę przez siebie więc w sprawach elektrycznych jakoś bym dał radę.
Jeśli chodzi o mojego alarmiarza to niestety instalacji mi nie dokończył i zwinął się z budowy jestem w trakcie dogadywania się z kolejnym. Informacyjnie nie dokończenie jedynie polegało na uzupełnieniu o kontraktony w bramie i drzwiach oraz uruchomienie sterowania bramą ogrodzeniową oraz ostatecznym skonfigurowaniu systemu/apliakcji poza tym wszystko śmigało tak jak należy tzn. alarm się wzbudzał kiedy miał się wzbudzać, czujki były odpowiednio ustawione i skonfigurowane brama garażowa jak i rolety również działały. 

@CityMatic

Rolety są na 230V, sprawdziłem napięcie na puszce przed roletami i niestety tam nic się nie pojawia, sprawdziłem również na wyjściu z expandera i tam też nic się nie pojawia po mino tego, że zarówno z przycisku jak i z aplikacji integra można włączyć przekaźnik sterowanie działa (tzn. słychać jak przekaźnik klika oraz zapala się zielona sygnalizacja załaczenia). Rolety sterowane są poprzez zwarcie styków dwóch przekaźników jednego dla ruchu w górę drugiego dla ruchu w dół. 
Do tej pory wszystko działało również w ten sposób, że po zaalarmowaniu i wyjściu z domu wszystkie rolety się zamykały (po odkodowaniu oczywiście się otwierały). teraz jest tak, że rolety podłączone do pierwszego w szeregu przekaźnika działąją, następne już nie. na wszystkich INT-IORS jest sygnalizacja połaczenia z centralką.

----------


## CityMatic

> . Rolety sterowane są poprzez zwarcie styków dwóch przekaźników jednego dla ruchu w górę drugiego dla ruchu w dół. 
> Do tej pory wszystko działało również w ten sposób, że po zaalarmowaniu i wyjściu z domu wszystkie rolety się zamykały (po odkodowaniu oczywiście się otwierały). teraz jest tak, że rolety podłączone do pierwszego w szeregu przekaźnika działąją, następne już nie. na wszystkich INT-IORS jest sygnalizacja połaczenia z centralką.


Jeszcze musisz sprawdzić zabezpieczenie - bo jeśli ze styków ekspandera wychodzi napięcie sterowania roletami ( załączenie styku) to musi być jakiś "S" zabezpieczający przed zwarciem lub przeciążenieniem który akurat zadziałał.
Chyba że ktoś się bawił np manipulatorem dotykowym - wszedł w nieodpowiednie ustawienia i np, zablokował strefę - sprawdź w aplikacji czy nie ma np pionowej kreski z lewej strony lub zamkniętej czerwonej kłódki z prawej przy wyjściu rolet :wink: 
W innym przypadku jeśli już wszystko sprawdziłeś co mogłeś/umiałeś trzeba będzie posiłkować się fachowcem.

----------


## krosmk3

Dzięki udało się zdiagnozować awarie. Okazała się niesprawna różnicowka. Mimo załączenia nie dawała napięcia po wymianie wszystko działa.jak.nalezy

----------


## donvitobandito

> Właśnie instalator odpalił nam alarm Satel WRL128 + Ethernet. 
> Na początku wymyślałem podobnie jak Ty. Przeszło mi.
> Policz sobie ile potrzebujesz sprzętu aby zrealizować sobie to co założyłeś. A później zobacz jakie będziesz miał możliwości sterowania tymi wszystkimi bajerami przez telefon. Wartość użytkowa tej aplikacji jest szczerze mówiąc mierna. Mnie nic więcej niż alarm, sterowanie roletami i cwu nie jest potrzebne więc pozostałem przy satelu. Gdybym chciał zrealizować połowę twoich założeń poszedłbym w fibaro lub coś podobnego


Dokładnie! Zgadzam się w 100%
Ja też mam integre 256 i od początku założyłem, że ma służyć tylko do alarmów różnego typu. W tym sprawuje się idealnie. Do innych rzeczy mam inne systemy, chociaż ja preferuję prostotę, tak żeby wszyscy domownicy mogli bez problemu korzystać. 
Stąd ogrzewanie oparte mam o przewodowy system Salusa, a monitoring na prostej aplikacji HikVision. 
Ja mam znajomych co mają Fibaro i inne podobne systemy. Generalnie fajna sprawa, ale ja do tego jestem za głupi  :wink:  Gdybym miał tam coś zmienić przestawić, poprawić itd. zawsze wolałbym specjalistę. 
Mój kolega, dobry automatyk,właśnie zrobił sobie takie coś i jak min tłumaczył co jest z czym i jak co się ustawia, to poprosiłem tylko byśmy dalej spożywali alkohol i zmienili temat  :wink:  Ja rozumiem ludzi tym zafascynowanych, ale to nie dla mnie. Tym bardziej moja żona i dzieci też tego nie ogarną, a różnie w życiu bywa. Generalnie zawsze jestem zwolennikiem prostych bez awaryjnych rozwiązań.

----------


## Przemek89g

A ja zapytam trochę inaczej. Ile warto wydać na instalację alarmową i czy w ogóle warto ją zakładać?
Dostałem taką wycenę i chciałbym zapytać czy to jest warte swojej ceny. Instalacja oparta na Satelu.

Opcja  I  *9  500,00*  netto bez  sterowania roletami + panel INT-TSG 4,3”; 
Opcja  II  *12  000,00*  netto ze  sterowaniem roletami + panel INT-TSI 7” wraz z możliwością podłączenia wideodomofonu

Zakres prac ujęty w wycenie obejmuje: 
• Bezpieczeństwo włamaniowe (czujniki ruchu) 
• Bezpieczeństwo ppoż. (czujnik gazu, czadu, dymu) 
•  Bezpieczeństwo przeciw zalaniu wodą (czujniki zalania) 
•  Inteligentny budynek (obwody sterowane) 
Sterowanie dowolnymi 15 obwodami z: 
- telefonu komórkowego (tabletu) 
- panelu sterującego

----------


## CityMatic

> A ja zapytam trochę inaczej. Ile warto wydać na instalację alarmową i czy w ogóle warto ją zakładać?


Odpowiedz jest krótka - warto. Większość rzeczy w domu przewyższa wartość alarmu, a jako odstraszenie potencjalnego amatora cudzej własności na pewno będzie przeszkodą. Pomiędzy domem tym z alarmem, a bez złodziej wybierze ten drugi.
Jeśli naprawdę ktoś będzie chciał się włamać nawet najlepsze zabezpieczenia nie pomogą. Ze względu , że konfiguracja alarmu pozwala na zabezpieczenie i ostrzeżenie - to już przemawia za tym aby go posiadać i niestety wielokrotnie się sprawdza nawet jeśli przez całe swoje "życie alarmu" zadziała chociaż raz - to warto. Można zmieścić się w 10 tyś netto i tyle można wydać.

----------


## Przemek89g

> Odpowiedz jest krótka - warto. Większość rzeczy w domu przewyższa wartość alarmu, a jako odstraszenie potencjalnego amatora cudzej własności na pewno będzie przeszkodą. Pomiędzy domem tym z alarmem, a bez złodziej wybierze ten drugi.
> Jeśli naprawdę ktoś będzie chciał się włamać nawet najlepsze zabezpieczenia nie pomogą. Ze względu , że konfiguracja alarmu pozwala na zabezpieczenie i ostrzeżenie - to już przemawia za tym aby go posiadać i niestety wielokrotnie się sprawdza nawet jeśli przez całe swoje "życie alarmu" zadziała chociaż raz - to warto. Można zmieścić się w 10 tyś netto i tyle można wydać.


Aha, czyli rozumiem, że wyceny są w miarę ok? A która opcja jest lepsza? Bo rozumiem, że różnią się tylko panelem sterującym? Rolet nie będę miał ale może lepiej już położyć te przewody na przyszłość jakby mi się coś odwidzialo. Pytam tak o ten alarm bo kilku znajomych mi odradza, niepotrzebny koszt itp,  bo oni mają ale nie chce im się codziennie go włączać więc nieużywane. Złotych klamek nie planuję więc dlatego pytam.

----------


## CityMatic

> Aha, czyli rozumiem, że wyceny są w miarę ok? A która opcja jest lepsza? Bo rozumiem, że różnią się tylko panelem sterującym? Rolet nie będę miał ale może lepiej już położyć te przewody na przyszłość jakby mi się coś odwidzialo. Pytam tak o ten alarm bo kilku znajomych mi odradza, niepotrzebny koszt itp,  bo oni mają ale nie chce im się codziennie go włączać więc nieużywane. Złotych klamek nie planuję więc dlatego pytam.


Nie trzeba mieć złotych klamek, aby straty były większe niż 10 tyś. To , że kolega , sąsiad ma ale nie korzysta? mogę napisać tak to po co zamykają samochód? Jaki problem w alarmie jest wcisnąć przycisk pilotem? i mieć spokojną głowę że wszystkie światła w domu, żelazko, odbiorniki TV, tunery, komputery i wszelkie ładowarki telefonów itp wraz z choinką są powyłączane ?Które oczywiście skonfigurujemy by tak działały.
Co stoi na przeszkodzie aby odciąć dopływ wody gdy czujnik wykryje, że coś się leje( i to nie koniecznie czujnik zalania, ale czujnik przepływu)albo czy nie bezpieczniej się czujesz jak wiesz, że zasygnalizuje czujnik gazu - metanu lub propan butanu w garażu (gdy masz samochód na lpg) czujnik czadu gdy palisz w kominku? i wiele wiele innych funkcji wszystko zależy od potrzeb, inwencji twórczej i samej chęci zdobycia pewnych informacjo o tym co dzieje się w domu.

Jeśli chodzi o sterowniki -manipulatory jest pewne ale( wszystkie te dotykowo graficzne czy małe czy większe są powiedzmy....wodotryskiem ale ładnie wyglądają w nowoczesnym domu. Sam osobiście używam INT-KSG, i nigdy nie sprawiła mi najmniejszego problemu, a jest bardzo estetyczna i niezawodna. Oczywiście wszystkie inne przyciskowe są również super, trwałe i bezawaryjne co widać po aukcjach , nawet używki są w cenie. Myślę , że Satel poszedł za modą więc i u niego pojawiły się centralki dotykowe stąd i odpowiednia cena.
Przewody do rolet warto doprowadzić - sam mam chociaż rolety są "ręczne" :yes:  Przewody to żaden koszt a potem praktycznie niemożliwe staje się ich rozprowadzenie.
Co do samej centrali, jeśli posiadasz "smykałkę ' do programowania to centrala jest tak przewidywalna, a fora z jej programami tak bogate , że można na jej rdzeniu zrobić wiele i z wielu rzeczy się cieszyć.
Jeśli się zdecydujesz to wybieraj centrale z serii Integra (64,128 Plus) dużo możliwości i trwałe płyty.

----------


## Przemek89g

> Nie trzeba mieć złotych klamek, aby straty były większe niż 10 tyś. To , że kolega , sąsiad ma ale nie korzysta? mogę napisać tak to po co zamykają samochód? Jaki problem w alarmie jest wcisnąć przycisk pilotem? i mieć spokojną głowę że wszystkie światła w domu, żelazko, odbiorniki TV, tunery, komputery i wszelkie ładowarki telefonów itp wraz z choinką są powyłączane ?Które oczywiście skonfigurujemy by tak działały.
> Co stoi na przeszkodzie aby odciąć dopływ wody gdy czujnik wykryje, że coś się leje( i to nie koniecznie czujnik zalania, ale czujnik przepływu)albo czy nie bezpieczniej się czujesz jak wiesz, że zasygnalizuje czujnik gazu - metanu lub propan butanu w garażu (gdy masz samochód na lpg) czujnik czadu gdy palisz w kominku? i wiele wiele innych funkcji wszystko zależy od potrzeb, inwencji twórczej i samej chęci zdobycia pewnych informacjo o tym co dzieje się w domu.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o sterowniki -manipulatory jest pewne ale( wszystkie te dotykowo graficzne czy małe czy większe są powiedzmy....wodotryskiem ale ładnie wyglądają w nowoczesnym domu. Sam osobiście używam INT-KSG, i nigdy nie sprawiła mi najmniejszego problemu, a jest bardzo estetyczna i niezawodna. Oczywiście wszystkie inne przyciskowe są również super, trwałe i bezawaryjne co widać po aukcjach , nawet używki są w cenie. Myślę , że Satel poszedł za modą więc i u niego pojawiły się centralki dotykowe stąd i odpowiednia cena.
> Przewody do rolet warto doprowadzić - sam mam chociaż rolety są "ręczne" Przewody to żaden koszt a potem praktycznie niemożliwe staje się ich rozprowadzenie.
> Co do samej centrali, jeśli posiadasz "smykałkę ' do programowania to centrala jest tak przewidywalna, a fora z jej programami tak bogate , że można na jej rdzeniu zrobić wiele i z wielu rzeczy się cieszyć.
> Jeśli się zdecydujesz to wybieraj centrale z serii Integra (64,128 Plus) dużo możliwości i trwałe płyty.


W sumie głupio nie piszesz z tą możliwością kontroli domu. Oczywiście nie zależy mi na wodotryskach ale np czujnik zalania,  gazu czy możliwość wyłączenia wszystkiego co zbędne jak nikogo nie ma w domu nie jest głupie. Sam się za montaż i programowanie nie wezmę bo się na tym nie znam mimo, że lubię posiedzieć i podłubać w kompie. Firma która bedzie mi robić elektrykę, będzie również zakładać mi ten alarm. Czy na coś szczególnie powinienem zwrócić uwagę jak będę ustalał szczególy z ekipą? No i skoro do wyboru jest 15 obwodów to co warto do tego podłączyć? I czy tych obwodów może być więcej gdybym chciał w przyszłości pogrzebać trochę w tym Satelu i dodać kolejną funkcjonalność?

----------


## CityMatic

> Firma która bedzie mi robić elektrykę, będzie również zakładać mi ten alarm. Czy na coś szczególnie powinienem zwrócić uwagę jak będę ustalał szczególy z ekipą? No i skoro do wyboru jest 15 obwodów to co warto do tego podłączyć? I czy tych obwodów może być więcej gdybym chciał w przyszłości pogrzebać trochę w tym Satelu i dodać kolejną funkcjonalność?


Te 15 obwodów- wyjść to są zapewne wyjścia centrali alarmowej a co masz do nich podłączyć już Ci napisałem - jeśli będzie kabelkowo to podłączą czujniki czy elektrozawory w miejscach ich przeznaczenia lub sterowania(wybór należy do ciebie).
Czy można rozbudować centralę o dodatkowe wyjścia i dodatkowe funkcje - tak i to bardzo.
Na co zwrócić uwagę - na początku o komponenty - czyli tak jak wspomniałem jeśli to będzie coś z Satel-a to Integra. Zastosować dobre przewody (przynajmniej zalecane ) znaleźć dobre miejsce na centralę(z dostępem, a niewidoczną) Wykorzystać na maxa same czujniki Pir np. nocne oświetlenie tak skonfigurować, aby oświetlały w porze gdy jest ciemno i tylko w wybranych miejscach. By sygnalizowała np. zagrożenia (gaz, tlenek węgla) do sypialni  czy też ruch w strefach objętych czuwaniem podczas nocy? np. garaż, piwnica, strych lub teren zewnętrzny czy pomieszczenia wyłączone z ruchu. 
Rozwiązań jest naprawdę tak wiele jak wiele jest możliwości konfiguracji samej centrali i jej osprzętu.

----------

